# Sick, Sick, Sick



## dakotagirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Someone has this for sale on a website I visit often!!


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh... my... God.

People who do things like that ought to be shot. :chair: :-x :sad:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Sick? Yes. Unusual? Unfortunately, no.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

When my daughter was 5, she won a (feeder) goldfish at the carnival. She loved that little guy like he was a real baby. She insisted on keeping "pretty" in a 1 gal bowl (like whats pictured) on the table next to her bed. This was way before technology and tiny filters for tiny tanks. Pretty had an airstone nothing more, but my daughter would diligently change his water everyday. That dang fish grew so fast he could barely turn around, Finally after some serious convincing Pretty was moved to a 5 gal, then a 10, then a 20. She had that dang fish till she went away to school. I think the point I'm trying to make is that as long as you love and care for your fish, they don't need a 100 gal tank to be happy.


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

that was a very nice story thank you.
my fish must REALLY love me because everytime I get near a tank they are all acting happy to see me.(give me food)


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL its fun to be the "Food God"  
Nothing better in my book then a large tank with 300 nickle size angels all begging 





ch2linda said:


> that was a very nice story thank you.
> my fish must REALLY love me because everytime I get near a tank they are all acting happy to see me.(give me food)


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

wow......

I bet those two are dead.... The water level is not only at a ghastly low but that bowl isn't even big enough for one of those, even if they won't grow.

Besides round bowls are horrible for viewing fish, and the only fish that can ethically be housed in one is a betta, and even that's a teeth-breaker.


----------

